# Vintage Station Masters Watch?



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Right this is my Father in Laws and he thinks its an old station masters pocketwatch??

It needs a winder as this is missing and I was wondering if any of you geniuses could :-

a) give me some info on it (eg what it is)

also

B) source me a winder (paypal waiting)

Any help would be great


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Cant tell you much about the watch other than with that broadarrow on the back I think it,s a military issue watch and there are some experts on here who can give you some serious information on this I expect they can even date it for you as well.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If memory serves G.S.T.P. stood for General Service Trade Pattern and were purchased by the Government from the trade during WWII, I don`t know if they were just for military or other offical use.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This thread has some good information...

 link

Can you get the back off?


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks anyone got a winder to sell me?


----------

